# How to compile nvidia driver into the kernel?



## nikitastepanov (Mar 25, 2020)

How to compile nvidia driver into the kernel?


----------



## nikitastepanov (Mar 25, 2020)

How to speed up kernel building?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2020)

nikitastepanov said:


> How to compile nvidia driver into the kernel?


You don't.


----------

